# OPM - Optum Health



## pete152 (20 July 2004)

*OPM*

Hello,
Do you think this stock will recover, or better words might be ,rise in the near future? ???
Peter


----------



## banjo_pete (23 July 2004)

*Re: OPM*

NO


----------



## JetDollars (24 July 2004)

*Re: OPM*

IMHO - you are a fool if you intent to purchase this stock. It would be better to leave your money where it is now. I believe the stock can go liquidated in any minute.


----------

